# Pixel in mm umrechnen



## webraccoon (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo Forum,

hat jemand eine Idee wieviel Pixel in etwa ein mm ergeben oder wie man es umrechnet?


danke
webraccoon


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Januar 2005)

Das hängt ganz von der Bildschirmdiagonale, der Auflösung und den Monitoreinstellungen hab...


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2005)

Monitore haben i.d.R. 70 bis 100 (Laptops auch bis 120) dots per inch.
Das kannst Du mit Google (xx inch in mm) und einem Taschenrechner, der 1/x kann, umrechnen.


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2005)

Heute morgen hatte ich wenig Zeit, jetzt habe ich nochmal gerechnet:
Ein Pixel ist zwischen 0,211 und 0,362 mm groß (bei 120 bzw. 70 ppi).
Also ergeben 2,7 bis 4,7 Pixel auf dem Monitor einen mm.
Heute morgen habe ich in der Eile auch versehentlich dots per inch gesagt, was aus dem Druckbereich kommt, korrekt wäre natürlich ppi (pixel per inch).
IBM hat zum Beispiel auch einen Monitor mit ca. 200 ppi im Programm. Den wird zwar kaum ein Privatanwender sein eigen nennen, aber auch so gibt es genug Unterschiede, so dass Du Dich kaum beim Webdesign (denke ich mal wg. HTML-Forum) auf solche Umrechnungen verlassen kannst.

Gruß hpvw


----------

